# The day the Dremel died...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Crap!
My Dremel does not WORK!
I feel like only 1/2 a slotcar person!!
Arrggh!

(So, ummm... how was your weekend?)

Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Crap!
> My Dremel does not WORK!
> I feel like only 1/2 a slotcar person!!
> Arrggh!
> ...



You only have One? Shame on you...Have not seen any good sales of late either.. i feel bad for you, I'm starting to feel upset actually.. I have no idea how you'll get through it.. someone help Scott quickly!!!!

Weekend was not to shabby, thank you for asking.
Coach


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Like I keep trying to tell people; ALWAYS have a battery back-up.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well...*



coach61 said:


> You only have One? Shame on you...Have not seen any good sales of late either.. i feel bad for you, I'm starting to feel upset actually.. I have no idea how you'll get through it.. someone help Scott quickly!!!!
> 
> Weekend was not to shabby, thank you for asking.
> Coach


Coach, I actually have a second corded (?) Dremel...
It is in a _metal_ box with it's accessories and I don't think that it has ever been used... It feels like it is made of bakealite instead of plastic....
And I am not going to use it... Kind of silly, isn't it?

Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Coach, I actually have a second corded (?) Dremel...
> It is in a _wooden_ box with it's accessories and I don't think that it has ever been used... It feels like it is made of bakealite instead of plastic....
> And I am not going to use it... Kind of silly, isn't it?
> 
> Scott



Ahhhh the holy grail of Dremel, you must use it young one.. the grind is strong in you.. come to the dark side.. 


Dave


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

noddaz said:


> Crap!
> My Dremel does not WORK!
> I feel like only 1/2 a slotcar person!!
> Arrggh!
> ...


Odd, my cordless LI dremel died last weekend, battery pack crapped out after about 11 months. 

Think the two of us will warrant a class action? :jest:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Like I keep trying to tell people; ALWAYS have a battery back-up.


Slot guys don't have backup anything, leaves extra cash for important things like cars, tires, parts, etc.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> Slot guys don't have backup anything, leaves extra cash for important things like cars, tires, parts, etc.


 But wait my friend. You gotta have two when the vintage Dremel needs brushes like my corded dremel. LOL, I never thought that I would be talking about the old Moto-Tool my brother gave me for my birthday a couple of years ago. Anyone know where I can get some new commutator brushes for it?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I just can't... And here is a pic...*



coach61 said:


> Ahhhh the holy grail of Dremel, you must use it young one.. the grind is strong in you.. come to the dark side..
> 
> 
> Dave


Yeah, I know.. It's a _metal _box, not wood..
But here it is in all it's glory...


















I don't know about anyone else... 
But I think it's cool...
And BTW... It's not the 49 year old Dremel that died. It's the one that is about 7 years old that stopped working...
Scott


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

No, I am truly meaning about the uses. My 4.8 wally world version cordless of course is the one I do the most damage with. It really does suck when I have to wait for it to recharge. I guess our modern impatience is getting the best of our generation gap so too speak and also causing problems. Good thing that we have a toy to take us back to.........I'm 40 nor proud nor ashamed.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

By the way, I really do need the brushes. And the gap thing, that was about the Dremel and me not you and me. I love to grind just like the rest of ya.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*brushes?*



HadaSlot said:


> By the way, I really do need the brushes. And the gap thing, that was about the Dremel and me not you and me. I love to grind just like the rest of ya.


Have you tried Ace?

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1289252&cp=&sr=1&origkw=dremel+brush&kw=dremel+brush&parentPage=search&searchId=20085573253


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Xmas is coming Scott, and Home Depot ALWAYS has a deal on some kind of Dremel package. Should be in the stores within 2 weeks.

And Scott, I can hear all your little crappy cars sitting in the torture box laughing at you, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....."the big dopes killing machine is dead"...........you gotta pull out that vintage death machine and keep them in line.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Harbor Freight has a China knock off with a lot of tools included for $7.99. Might be worth a look.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Scott....need a hacker.....pick one....for trade?*



noddaz said:


> Crap!
> My Dremel does not WORK!
> I feel like only 1/2 a slotcar person!!
> Arrggh!
> ...


Scott, That bites Dude. I have 3 Dremels and one Craftsman roto tool.

If you would like to do an easy slot car stuff trade for one of these in the first picture....PM me and let me know. They both work great and have not seen much use. Hate to see a fellow hacker not be able to hack...Phtoooooowie....hack...excuse me.  















































My Father in Law gave the guys each one of the full set box dealy-ma-jobbers last year for Christmas and have used the heck out of it...can you say 35,000 RPM. Thanks...ummmm DAD? lol

Another guy at work gave me this Battery Operated Dremel because, I am always building 16 ga. battery boxes for all the tractors he rebuilds and sells. Well the motor shaft was broken from some crazy Drywall heavy Duty project he was doing but, was able to fix it pretty well with J.B. Weld. 

Don't go Crazy with the thing but, it is nice for pollishing Aluminum rims without having the cord in the way...Mr. Light Duty it is. Actually the thing works pretty well and the J.B. Weld spot doesn't hit any place on the inside. Has worked for a few months now...Just lucky I guess. Lucky if the thing doesn't break again..... have more J.B. Weld and not afraid to use it.

Love these pics of the old Dremel like my Dad had. I got it eventualy but, it just died of old age as it got lots of use. Thanks for posting pics eveyone.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dremel Whore*

Rechargable! Cordless! LMAO!

I wana kill 'lil cars now! Give me a cord and eight million RPM. If you need slow that's what your hand tools are for!

I always keep extra carbons right in the case as well as an extra standard chuck and a jacobs chuck. 

I buy every gizmo I think I might need too, stones in every profile I can grab, cutter biscuits, sanding drums, burrs, buffing pads, plastic and wire brushes.

I usually keep the implement of destruction just out of reach...that way my knives and hand files (more often than not the correct choice) are within easy reach. 

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZING!


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a dremel that is older than my oldest child, for thet matter I had it before I met my Wife over 40 years ago. I bought it in 1965. I now have a new variable speed Dremel but I still use that old one. It has become a friend over the years! :thumbsup: 

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Holy Schneikeys. I did not realize that these things were around since the 50's. I remember my father buying one in the early 80's and I had never heard of them before that. I just thought they were the newest gizmo there was at the time.


----------

